# How to decide between a few bindings for a beginner



## robromo1023 (Jan 14, 2016)

So after doing more research it seems like the Force are a more stiff binding and thus should be avoided since beginners should look for medium/soft flexy bindings - like 4/10?

So I can narrow it down to the RideEx vs Burton custom vs Union contact.

Although I can't tell from where. What separates one from the other? Anyone recommend one?


----------



## robromo1023 (Jan 14, 2016)

Don't know if I'm allowed to do 1 more bump (24 hours since). Last bump - I guess if this fails, this thread can just succumb to it's death 

I'm trying to figure out how to differentiate between

Union Flite Pros and Burton Cartels - they both seem like very similar bindings, didn't know which would be ideal for a beginner!

If anyone has experience with both, or even one it'd be great to here about it!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Spot on with something that's a mid flex!!!!!

Just go with any of the brands you've been looking at, cause they are all reputable companies!!!!!

(Just don't get EST in a Burton)


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Reading some reviews about entry-level bindings and it seems that the Burton Freestyle is the best for the money.

Link: Burton Freestyle 2016-2010 Snowboard Binding Review

After reading this review I went shopping at my local stores and found a good deal on it fro CAD $79.99 before taxes.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Imo plastic unibody baseplates are the most comfortable, they just lack as many sizing options as a multi-piece metal one.

Best entry level bindings imo: used malavitas, easily to find a pair in good shape for $125


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Of the bindings on your list, I would say Union Contact fits the bill plus you can get a sample version right now from C3 with a discount.


----------



## robromo1023 (Jan 14, 2016)

Ah really? I just finally pulled the trigger last night and got the Burton customs, i t was so difficult picking that over the unions. Hope I made a good choice!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Those are good too, you will be fine. You can start looking at bindings again when you get better.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Nvm i figd it out


----------



## robromo1023 (Jan 14, 2016)

So I purchased the Burton Custom Re:flex bindings, from Backcountry. I got a medium (size 10 boot) after being hesitant between large and medium since I heard of people like my size they were in the middle and didn't know what to get.

Turns out the medium is way too small. Even when I figured out how to pull out the foot bed to the furthest of 4 notches, I still have 2-3 inches of my toe overhanging. I also can't even get the toe strap 2 ends to meet.

I was going to exchange it for a Large, unfortunately Backcountry sold out of the L's - so I went to look elsewhere.

Everyone has it for 180, except this site (Sportschalet), which has the black for 143. I called The-House since I dealt with them before and to price match, and they said they can't, they have to keep it at 180 due to Burton's restricitons, they aren't allowed to discount it and they don't know how some other site has it for that low.

Burton Mens Custom Re:Flex Snowboard Binding - Sport Chalet

Am I missing something?

Burton Custom Re:Flex Snowboard Bindings 2016


----------

